# Welcome to the Breaking News Forum.



## flacaltenn

*After a lot of consideration, USMB Staff has decided to try an alternate format for this Front Page forum. The purpose of having a Front Page Forum is to attract new eyes and views and have something fresh, informative and up to date in that spot. *

_*Got to credit Lucy Hamilton for asking about a "Breaking News" forum, because that's what prompted this experiment. We do fine with breaking news threads in their own relevant forums right now, but it's a convenient way to give us better recruitment "advertising" on the Front Page.

So here's the outline of the "experiment". Any Poster may choose to place a "Breaking News" story in that forum SUBJECT TO the rules provided below. You don't HAVE to place such threads in THIS forum. You can still put them in appropriate forums. If there's a thread in the Home Page forum on this news flash, we MAY consolidate threads from lower forums to the Front Page forum when a story breaks -- especially if they started in another Zone2 forum.  Posters should put EXTRA effort into preparing the OP. Wait 5 minutes or whatever's necessary to get adequate details. Include as much as you can. Multiple Links or Pics PREFERRED. Rules for that forum will be as follows:

1) Zone2 Rules

2) OP must be about news no older than 24 hours when posted. News can be about any broad interest subject.

3) Story must be linked to at least one major news outlet, newspaper or periodical. Other secondary links encouraged.

4) Members should include the Breaking News:  prefix in front of the Title.  (Admin may do this automatically for us -- so check current usage.)

5) Moderation reserves the right to move and place in a more appropriate forum. OR to move brand new threads to this Front Page forum..

6) Keep the conversations on the news topic as details comes in. Serious derailments will result in closure. And try to NOT extend the conversations much past the point where it's no longer "breaking".

IMPORTANT NOTE:
Realize that during the start-up period, threads may require Moderation Approval before they APPEAR in the listings. This may be inconvenient for Breaking News, but the "delayed" posting  will eventually "go away" once members start sourcing enough material to sustain the forum.  It might take up to 15 to 30 minutes for that approval. 

PLEASE try it out. *_


----------



## Moonglow

Breaking news! CK is still chained in my basement..


----------



## DarkFury

*What happens to the existing OP Ed writers?*


----------



## Moonglow

DarkFury said:


> *What happens to the existing OP Ed writers?*


They are also chained in my basement..


----------



## flacaltenn

DarkFury said:


> *What happens to the existing OP Ed writers?*



There may be a day when it REVERTS to an OP ED section. But right now, getting new writers and accounts and recruiting is something that takes too much Admin time to do.. 

We kicked around other ideas..  Not a lot of interest in selecting threads by other means. We'll contact the writers with the special accounts and put them on hold when/IF this is implemented.


----------



## IsaacNewton

You'll have to watch for the people here that already spam the site with '_Scary news of the internet and beyond!_'.


----------



## norwegen

Rule # 2 changes everything.  If the stories are going to be about broads, I might read some of them.


----------



## flacaltenn

IsaacNewton said:


> You'll have to watch for the people here that already spam the site with '_Scary news of the internet and beyond!_'.



Haviing to provide a link to the sources listed -- is meant to help. Something better than "my cabbie just told me"..


----------



## Luddly Neddite

More forums? There are already too many and everything will still be posted in Politics and Current Events. 

But sure. Go for it.


----------



## flacaltenn

Luddly Neddite said:


> More forums? There are already too many and everything will still be posted in Politics and Current Events.
> 
> But sure. Go for it.



It's not "another" forum. It's a way to replace a forum on the Home Page that's supposed to entice people into USMB.  If it doesn't work -- we might put a Cat Video forum in it's place.


----------



## Compost

Let me see if I understand this.  When new people visit USMB they can read anything they want except the Taunting area stuff.  You think Breaking News will be a major draw.  Seems to me people visit forums to talk after reading breaking news somewhere else.  Adding a Breaking News section will just be another place to post politics and current events.  

I'm not clear on why you guys think the OP section is supposed to draw crowds- maybe it could be moved further down the page.  Put whatever the most popular/active forum is on the top.


----------



## Gracie

Why not just have tweeters here tweet interesting threads? Kinda hard to discuss hot topics over there with minimal characters in each "reply" or "comment".

I've been tweeting links from your thingybob on the top of each thread and it may have helped in getting some new folks in here, but they won't stay if the Intro Thread keeps getting derailed with insults. Staff needs to keep on top of that cuz it happens a lot.


----------



## Darkwind

flacaltenn said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to watch for the people here that already spam the site with '_Scary news of the internet and beyond!_'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haviing to provide a link to the sources listed -- is meant to help. Something better than "my cabbie just told me"..
Click to expand...

Unless it's from the NYT's, then the cabbie is more reliable.


----------



## Kat

Gracie said:


> Why not just have tweeters here tweet interesting threads? Kinda hard to discuss hot topics over there with minimal characters in each "reply" or "comment".
> 
> *I've been tweeting links from your thingybob on the top of each thread *and it may have helped in getting some new folks in here, but they won't stay if the Intro Thread keeps getting derailed with insults. Staff needs to keep on top of that cuz it happens a lot.


----------



## MeBelle

Darkwind said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haviing to provide a link to the sources listed -- is meant to help. Something better than "my cabbie just told me"..
> 
> 
> 
> Unless it's from the NYT's, then the cabbie is more reliable.
> 
> View attachment 131887
Click to expand...


----------



## strollingbones

wonders if MeBelle has switched to uber drivers.....


----------



## MeBelle

strollingbones said:


> wonders if MeBelle has switched to uber drivers.....



Dang it strollingbones  I was so tempted to post something.


----------



## longknife

#3 bothers me.

There are LOTS of breaking stories that come from sources not considered to be "major media outlets." In fact, there are lot of stories that the major media outlets refuse to cover.

Please consider changing or removing this.


----------



## flacaltenn

longknife said:


> #3 bothers me.
> 
> There are LOTS of breaking stories that come from sources not considered to be "major media outlets." In fact, there are lot of stories that the major media outlets refuse to cover.
> 
> Please consider changing or removing this.



It does need refining.. The word "major media outlet" is ambiguous.  I considered using "primary source", but it runs afoul of what you're noting here also.. 

The INTENT was to exclude sources FAR removed from active reporting. Like neo-nazi or activist sites. Or sources that have a bull-headed or conspiracy flavored limited agenda. It doesn't even have a political component to it. As USMB covers damn near every interest group.


----------



## Moonglow

MeBelle said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> wonders if MeBelle has switched to uber drivers.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang it strollingbones  I was so tempted to post something.
Click to expand...

But????


----------



## the Beast

Its OT in this collective american forum in facts ...


----------



## asaratis

Gracie said:


> Why not just have tweeters here tweet interesting threads? Kinda hard to discuss hot topics over there with minimal characters in each "reply" or "comment".
> 
> I've been tweeting links from your thingybob on the top of each thread and it may have helped in getting some new folks in here, but they won't stay if the Intro Thread keeps getting derailed with insults. Staff needs to keep on top of that cuz it happens a lot.


I used to get around the character limit by typing long messages in Paint and then posting the picture.  I have sense abandoned Twitter as a liberal biased bullshit site after they demanded I delete two "offensive" tweets for denigrating radical Muslims.

To hell with Twitter!


----------



## usmbguest5318

flacaltenn said:


> 1) Zone2 Rules


Are you going to any more rigorously enforce them here than you do in the rest of Zone 2?  Or will it be with the same caprice we observe elsewhere?


----------



## asaratis

Xelor said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Zone2 Rules
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to any more rigorously enforce them here than you do in the rest of Zone 2?  Or will it be with the same caprice we observe elsewhere?
Click to expand...

That depends on whether the post is liberal of conservative.


----------



## Third Party

The breaking news forum rules remind me of Airport's "no parking in the red zone, no parking in the yellow zone". After i saw a continue button, I gave up.


----------



## abu afak

flacaltenn said:


> *After a lot of consideration, USMB Staff has decided to try an alternate format for this Front Page forum. The purpose of having a Front Page Forum is to attract new eyes and views and have something fresh, informative and up to date in that spot. *
> 
> _*Got to credit Lucy Hamilton for asking about a "Breaking News" forum, because that's what prompted this experiment. We do fine with breaking news threads in their own relevant forums right now, but it's a convenient way to give us better recruitment "advertising" on the Front Page.
> 
> So here's the outline of the "experiment". Any Poster may choose to place a "Breaking News" story in that forum SUBJECT TO the rules provided below. You don't HAVE to place such threads in THIS forum. You can still put them in appropriate forums. If there's a thread in the Home Page forum on this news flash, we MAY consolidate threads from lower forums to the Front Page forum when a story breaks -- especially if they started in another Zone2 forum.  Posters should put EXTRA effort into preparing the OP. Wait 5 minutes or whatever's necessary to get adequate details. Include as much as you can. Multiple Links or Pics PREFERRED. Rules for that forum will be as follows:
> 
> 1) Zone2 Rules
> 
> 2) OP must be about news no older than 24 hours when posted. News can be about any broad interest subject.
> 
> 3) Story must be linked to at least one major news outlet, newspaper or periodical. Other secondary links encouraged.
> 
> 4) Members should include the Breaking News:  prefix in front of the Title.  (Admin may do this automatically for us -- so check current usage.)
> 
> 5) Moderation reserves the right to move and place in a more appropriate forum. OR to move brand new threads to this Front Page forum..
> 
> 6) Keep the conversations on the news topic as details comes in. Serious derailments will result in closure. And try to NOT extend the conversations much past the point where it's no longer "breaking".
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTE:
> Realize that during the start-up period, threads may require Moderation Approval before they APPEAR in the listings. This may be inconvenient for Breaking News, but the "delayed" posting  will eventually "go away" once members start sourcing enough material to sustain the forum.  It might take up to 15 to 30 minutes for that approval.
> 
> PLEASE try it out. *_


Virtually NO ONE IS USING "Major News Outlets."
[anyone's] Twitter,
Conspiracy websites, (ThePostMilennial), etc. in 4 or 5 of the first 6.
Even 'Breitbart' is not a "major news outlet.", but a RW hang out.
INFOWARS in another
Conspiracy "NaturalNews in another (LA Ram Fan.)
NO Source/LINK at all in another as I go down the list.

*Even basic moderation Housecleaning and rule reiteration is needed.


""3) Story must be linked to at least one Major news outlet, newspaper or periodical. Other secondary links encouraged.""*


----------



## bravoactual

*TRUMP LOST!!!!!

TRUMP LOST!!!!!

TRUMP LOST!!!!!

TRUMP LOST!!!!!!*

Suck shit you asshole fuck wad Orange Shit Suppporters.

Jail Time Looms.


----------



## bravoactual

A Very Simple and Very Direct To The Orange Shit Stain LOSER!!!

.


----------

